# Angle Scandal Revealed.....Only Vince



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Man I really hope it isn't HHH or Steph. I want something new, I am not the biggest HHH hater, but seriously, I hope it isn't them. All the major feuds that can affect the company kayfabe wise always include them. Why don't we not for once.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I wish the WWE had balls and Kurt makes his way to the ring to announce his whatever, but Graves for some reason grabs the mic before Kurt and tells everyone the secret is that Kurt banged Steph, leading to Triple H coming back and smashing Kurt with his sledgehammer. The real twist is after the beating we find out Graves made it up to get Kurt beat up cause he hates him for some reason.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I don't mind Triple H, but Stephanie can stay the hell the way for all I care.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*










Authority = ratings
Dixie = ratings

Duh.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Man I really hope it isn't HHH or Steph. I want something new, I am not the biggest HHH hater, but seriously, I hope it isn't them. All the major feuds that can affect the company kayfabe wise always include them. Why don't we not for once.


I think it's HHH/Steph. The Authority probably wants their power back. 

I wish they'd think outside the box. I'm happy to be proven wrong but there are rumors about HHH/Kurt at Mania for his last match.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

That sig :done

I wouldn't want any Authority involvement tbh.. i've enjoyed RAW without Authority taking 30 minutes per each start of the show.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Kurt's acting and reactions are so bad they're good.


----------



## CJD88 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

This is disgusting, why is a part-time, NON-WRESTLER getting all of this focus on the show? Angle is nothing but a complete sellout at this point, just selfishly whoring himself out on tv to try and get one last ounce of fame from his dead career. Fuck this asshole.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

This is gonna be a letdown. It's gonna be Steph.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> *I wish the WWE had balls and Kurt makes his way to the ring to announce his whatever, but Graves for some reason grabs the mic before Kurt and tells everyone the secret is that Kurt banged Steph, leading to Triple H coming back and smashing Kurt with his sledgehammer. The real twist is after the beating we find out Graves made it up to get Kurt beat up cause he hates him for some reason.*











That is & will probably be a MILLION times better than #UNcreative comes up with with Buck Tooth Dunn & the Crazy Old Bastard running things #BuytheFarmVince & then take Dunn with you.........


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

i think kurts secret is that he posed for playgirl and went by the name mike honcho.........oh wait nvm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Kurt just invited "the person" to RAW next week and said "I love you"

It really might be Dixie..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Ok, is anyone else thinking that Dixie Carter is going to be involved in this. I mean at first I was just joking about it. But now, I'm actually dreading that thought.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Therapy said:


> Kurt just invited "the person" to RAW next week and said "I love you"
> 
> It really might be Dixie..


Thinking this with the "I love you too" comment. Coincidentally on the 24 special for the Network right after. It'd be a shock if it was anybody else.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Therapy said:


> Kurt just invited "the person" to RAW next week and said "I love you"
> 
> It really might be Dixie..





TD Stinger said:


> Ok, is anyone else thinking that Dixie Carter is going to be involved in this. I mean at first I was just joking about it. But now, I'm actually dreading that thought.


Thirded'd. It's Dixie.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I don't mind Triple H, but Stephanie can stay the hell the way for all I care.


Ratings increase on the road to Summerslam. Stephanie wants her tv appearances to correlate with the increase in ratings. She wants to plant the notion that Stephanie = ratings since people erroneously confuse correlation with causation.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

If it's Dixie then they will have no other option but to name TNA on live TV.

-----

If it's Dixie she should bring his "nephew" to WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

They have my attention. It just better not end with something dumb.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Chad Gable revealed as Kurt's bastard son, or I riot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Why would anyone care if it's Dixie? She has nothing to do with WWE programming and Corey being in Kurt's business over dating Dixie Carter makes zero sense,


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Up until tonight I had no idea Dixie was with WWE.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Headliner said:


> Why would anyone care if it's Dixie? She has nothing to do with WWE programming and Corey being in Kurt's business over dating Dixie Carter makes zero sense,


What's your point?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Joseph92 said:


> Up until tonight I had no idea Dixie was with WWE.


No one still does. She magically appeared on that WWE Network special out of fucking no where.

We have no idea if Vince was just granting Angle a wish and including her since he has credited Dixie numerous times for saving his life.

Or if the above happened and Vince also offered Dixie some Vince money to play a role in the company.

Again. No one really knows if she's "with" WWE at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Jay Valero said:


> What's your point?





Headliner said:


> Why would anyone care if it's Dixie? She has nothing to do with WWE programming and Corey being in Kurt's business over dating Dixie Carter makes zero sense.


WWE hasn't acknowledged TNA. Dixie being involved makes zero sense.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



ShowStopper said:


> They have my attention. It just better not end with something dumb.


Nah, I'm sure it will be something exciting, well thought out, and end up being a total slam dunk.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

What is Nixie Tercar doing on Monday Night Raw!?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Headliner said:


> Why would anyone care if it's Dixie? She has nothing to do with WWE programming and Corey being in Kurt's business over dating Dixie Carter makes zero sense,


Also, Dixie is absolutely awful. I'd probably even take Steph over Dixie.

Hoping they give us a decent surprise with this, they have me intrigued.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Headliner said:


> WWE hasn't acknowledged TNA. Dixie being involved makes zero sense.


TnA doesn't exist, and you're watching double double E. I'll pretend like you didn't use the word "logic" in reference to this mess.



Steve Black Man said:


> Nah, I'm sure it will be something exciting, well thought out, and end up being a total slam dunk.


As long as she doesn't wear a bra, I'm in.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



safc-scotty said:


> Also, Dixie is absolutely awful. I'd probably even take Steph over Dixie.
> 
> Hoping they give us a decent surprise with this, they have me intrigued.


I remember her in TNA being involved in a storyline with Kazarian, Christopher Daniels, and AJ Styles. That was so awful!

(Kazarian and Christopher Daniels accused them of having a affair)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Joseph92 said:


> I remember her in TNA being involved in a storyline with Kazarian, Christopher Daniels, and AJ Styles. That was so awful!
> 
> (Kazarian and Christopher Daniels accused them of having a affair)


It was one of the worst storylines ever.. 

The storyline ended when fans found out the woman who was involved in the angle played Olive Oil at Universal Studios, got a hold of her real name and started harassing her. She bailed on the company and the storyline ended.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Dixie would actually make a well told story if they told it right. She made AJ, Joe, Roode. Saved Kurt and The Hardy's. She sucks as an actress so it'd never turn out well though.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Maybe it's vince. i am currently watching the WWE 24 thing and he tells us he loves him


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I'm going out of left field and going with Vickie Guerrero. I wouldn't be shocked to see her make a short run with Kurt running RAW.

If it is Dixie maybe that's why it seemed out of nowhere that TNA rebranded itself as GFW almost overnight. They wanted to distance themselves but you'd also think if they knew this was coming it would have leaked out somewhere.


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



TD Stinger said:


> Ok, is anyone else thinking that Dixie Carter is going to be involved in this. I mean at first I was just joking about it. But now, I'm actually dreading that thought.


RAW is going to be in Nashville next week so yeeeaahh.....


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Dixie was just on WWE 24. So could be something with her.


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Therapy said:


> It was one of the worst storylines ever..
> 
> The storyline ended when fans found out the woman who was involved in the angle played Olive Oil at Universal Studios, got a hold of her real name and started harassing her. She bailed on the company and the storyline ended.


Oh geez don't remind me. Also, if I remember correctly that storyline was in 2012 right? Russo was out of the company by then (until he secretly came back of course a little over a year later), so somebody that wasn't Russo actually wrote this storyline. I've got no words for that...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Denny Crane said:


> If it is Dixie maybe that's why it seemed out of nowhere that TNA rebranded itself as GFW almost overnight. They wanted to distance themselves but you'd also think if they knew this was coming it would have leaked out somewhere.


If you want to be technical TNA rebranded as Impact Wrestling which apparently rebranded to GFW though not on TV as of yet as it is still called impact. Not confusing at all right?


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

It's fucking Dixie. She appeared on Kurt's WWE 24 and RAW next week is in her hometown. It's so fucking obvious. I'm not sure what the "scandal" is about between them but whatever it is, it's going to lead to Steph returning and possibly firing Kurt.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876603643037970432
"Illegitimate."


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



HereComesTrouble said:


> It's fucking Dixie. She appeared on Kurt's WWE 24 and RAW next week is in her hometown. It's so fucking obvious. I'm not sure what the "scandal" is about between them but whatever it is, it's going to lead to Steph returning and possibly firing Kurt.


Did you notice at the end Dixie was in the special thanks mentions?

Knowing WWE it could be something as simple as Kurt telling his wife or kids he loves them though.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876603643037970432
> "Illegitimate."


Who's this guy, and what kind of authority does he have to shoot down something that's been heavily speculated for months?

Serious question, if he's a WWE writer or something fair enough, but if he's just a fan or "dirtsheet" guy then fuck him.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Someone already brought it up... but the person showing up will be Dixie Carter as Kurt's mistress.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

It's going to be Dixie Carter. WWE wouldn't hype and feature Dixie on the network (like Sting in the Warrior documentary) if they weren't going to use her for their benefit. Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Who's this guy, and what kind of authority does he have to shoot down something that's been heavily speculated for months?
> 
> Serious question, if he's a WWE writer or something fair enough, but if he's just a fan or "dirtsheet" guy then fuck him.


He has broken some stories in the past like the Women's Money in the Bank. Not saying he's right, but he has had a history.

Writes for ProWrestlingSheet. So yeah, I guess he would be a "dirtsheet" guy.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



heel_turn said:


> Ratings increase on the road to Summerslam. Stephanie wants her tv appearances to correlate with the increase in ratings. She wants to plant the notion that Stephanie = ratings since people erroneously confuse correlation with causation.


You're 100% right...


damn it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Headliner said:


> WWE hasn't acknowledged TNA. Dixie being involved makes zero sense.


They acknowledged TNA in the documentary


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Can anyone come up with a reason why Cory Graves is involved in the storyline? I have been trying to think of a reason why he would be involved but couldn't think of any.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I could see it being Dixie. It kinda makes sense in a weird way. Plus, RAW next week is in Nashville aka the home base of TNA and Dixie has a lot of history there too. And the Nashville fans would possibly somewhat pop for her. Or maybe Kurt is gay and is secretly married to Vince and is also smashing Stephanie and Trips at the same time. Who the hell knows. Just hope whatever it is, its actually something that's fully thought out and entertaining 

Sent from my Galaxy S8 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Joseph92 said:


> Can anyone come up with a reason why Cory Graves is involved in the storyline? I have been trying to think of a reason why he would be involved but couldn't think of any.


He'll eventually become GM and they will move that guy from Great Balls of Fire to the RAW announce table?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Headliner said:


> WWE hasn't acknowledged TNA. Dixie being involved makes zero sense.


Storylines that make no sense haven't' stopped WWE from executing them. Kevin Nash and Triple H injecting themselves in the Summer of Punk made zero sense. Yet, it still happened. 

The most recent storyline that made no was the Enzo-Cass split. Cass's plan to split from Enzo was contingent on Corey Graves clandestinely filming Cass attacking Enzo. What if Graves hadn't obtained the footage? Was Cass just going to keep beating up Enzo, hoping Enzo would just quit?

WWE has not acknowledged TNA but an GM Angle has ties to Dixie. Who knows?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I hope Dixie replaces Kurt as General Manager. It will be Vickie Guerrero all over again! :lol

- Vic


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Please, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, don't bring that bitch back!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Holy shit, are they going to really do an Angle-Dixie angle in the WWE? :lmao


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

ill pop if its dixie. it will just be too funny to not laugh at

that moment when dixie carter gets a bigger pop then roman reignz:brady


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Raw about to turn into Dixieland :mark


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Seemed obvious it was going to be Steph from the start and it looks that way now.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

hoping for a swerve


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876603643037970432
> "Illegitimate."


Kurt to be revealed as the father of one of Stephanie's kids?

:lmao


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

He's sleeping with Brie which will lead to Angle vs Bryan at Summerslam.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

omfg Kurt's acting in that backstage segment. :lmao


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I know this is a long shot, but we have to go back to May 1 where Bray introduced himself to Kurt Angle and you could tell Angle was apprehensive so it's a small possibility that someone claiming to be the real *Sister Abigail* has contacted him, and Bray doesn't know it but it will be revealed next Monday as this Sister Abigail will bring someone along with her where this will anger Bray and unleash his anger against Angle. Assuming it is Sister Abigail, I have no idea how or why she has been *contacting* Graves or *Angle*, but it could make sense if she found a way to contact Angle since it's his show because Bray said that it may be Angle's show but this is his world. 

I think we saw some sort of realignment tonight as a couple of feuds should have ended. The first feud that appears to be done and over with is Elias Vs Balor, the second feud that should be done is and Wyatt Vs Rollins. Here's what I mean by the realignment, it is a perfect opportunity for WWE to set some new feuds such as Rollins entering the Miz and Ambrose feud and therefore paving the way for Wyatt to enter a new feud. As we have seen and hope, the Balor and Elias feud should be over and therefore this is where Sister Abigail comes into play.

So as Kurt Angle is in the ring revealing who has been contacting him and Graves (I don't know why contacting Graves makes sense, but maybe it will play out somehow) the whole time, out comes Sister Abigail to the shock of many which will lead to a confrontation of Bray being angry and obviously walking to the ring only to unleash the anger on Kurt after Sister Abigail explains what has been going on, and as Wyatt is ready to unleash his anger on Angle for not telling him, we then see Sister Abigail reveal that she has been contacting the *Demon King* this whole time which then leads to a confrontation between Wyatt and Demon King where we are even in more of a shock when Demon King becomes the heel and Wyatt becomes the face. This could explain why Angle is worried, why he fears it will destroy him because he kept it from Wyatt as Abigail threatened both him and Graves for some reason.



No? damn!


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I bet it has to do with bestiality sex


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884610963617402880
Oh dear God, they're gonna do a major storyline with Steph and HHH. Nobody else gets a longterm storyline, but them. This company is so goddamn worthless. I mean, seriously, NOBODY GIVES A SHIT!!!


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Kurt Angle gay storyline LMAO!!!

Obviously it will involve the McMcahons as they always come back around at this point of the year if they aren't already poisoning the show.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

The bar has been set so low and I think i'm still going to be disappointed.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

No its not Steph/HHH. 

Its Bray & Jojo.


----------



## Michael Scofield (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

What if it's about Kurt banging Graves and coming out of the closet?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*What if the mystery person Kurt Angle was talking to was...*

Dixie Carter? I was watching OTRSCentral's review and he pitched the idea of the mystery person being Dixie Carter and that Angle and Dixie would go against Stephanie and Triple H in a power struggle. Would that be a letdown for you?


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: What if the mystery person Kurt Angle was talking to was...*

Nope but instead that would be awesome. It would be like modern day version of Bischoff debuting back in the day.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

All this speculation is fine, but we all know that this is WWE, the most predictable programming on TV.

Steph is coming back to her position as Commissioner and she's "not happy with Angle's work so far!"
Blah Blah Blah. Just get it over already.

Who gives a fuck about yet another McMahon Authority figure angle? *yawn*

Seriously, how many people in an average WWE crown would even know who Dixie is?

Seems like a massive build up, to someone that most of the WWE universe don't even know.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: What if the mystery person Kurt Angle was talking to was...*

No its CM Punk who is messaging Kurt.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

As long it isn't the annoying boss' daughter, with her backstabbing big nosed uncharismatic husband stinking sown Raw again, it would be an interesting angle.(Y)


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Seriously, how many people in an average WWE crown would even know who Dixie is?
> 
> Seems like a massive build up, to someone that most of the WWE universe don't even know.


The next Raw is in Nashville. A good portion of the audience would probably know who she is tbh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Bringing in Dixie would be a weird move. She basically offers nothing substantial as a character, and for it to mean anything at all WWE would have to explain to its audience who she is, mention TNA on air (which they've never done on a Raw/SD/PPV) etc. Seems like all it'd really do is generate some exposure/interest in another company. It doesn't seem like a good business move to smarten up your audience to the fact that Kurt spent 10(?) years in another company having matches with guys they know like AJ/Joe that they might then go and seek out and you gain nothing from it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

It would be interesting if it was Dixie but I don't think it is. Most probably gonna be Stephanie/HHH Authority angle.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

As bad as Steph is, I prefer her over Dixie Carter any day of the week..


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Not really sure where they're going with this, but given WWE's track record, be prepared to be let down. Most likely will be HHH/Steph.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Triple H returns sacks Angle and names Graves as RAW GM wens3


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I liked those opinions about Kurt being contacted by ''sister Abigail'' and now having to explain it to Bray Wyatt. And Kurt being involved with Brie Bella which would lead to a returning match of both Kurt and Bryan...
Or Kurt having ''bestial sex'' with Booker's wife again, and that's why Corey was involved because he knows Booker will be mad.


Anything but the returning of the lame ass authority!!!
If that pathetic authority of HHH and Stephanie just must comeback, please have them feuding with that junkbag Roman Reigns again.
Please feud forever HHH/Sthep with Reigns... you just deserve each other.(N)


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Kurt fucked Paige behind Del Rio's back. Paige returns next week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Chad Gable is Kurt and Steph's bastard child... :maury


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

If it's the Angle/Steph/H love triangle, I love to see Kurt give a knowing look to a poster of Randy Savage.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

The one thing I really can't get my head around in all this is Corey Graves' involvement. I really don't see where he fits into it. Guy can't even take a bump so there's no pay off if he turns out to be in HHH's pocket


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Mra22 said:


> They acknowledged TNA in the documentary





heel_turn said:


> Storylines that make no sense haven't' stopped WWE from executing them. Kevin Nash and Triple H injecting themselves in the Summer of Punk made zero sense. Yet, it still happened.
> 
> The most recent storyline that made no was the Enzo-Cass split. Cass's plan to split from Enzo was contingent on Corey Graves clandestinely filming Cass attacking Enzo. What if Graves hadn't obtained the footage? Was Cass just going to keep beating up Enzo, hoping Enzo would just quit?
> 
> WWE has not acknowledged TNA but an GM Angle has ties to Dixie. Who knows?


WWE has not acknowledged them on TV. Casuals wouldn't know who Dixie is.

There's zero justification for this.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I think it'll be Stephanie which would then down the road be the return of HHH to confront Angle.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Headliner said:


> WWE has not acknowledged them on TV. Casuals wouldn't know who Dixie is.
> 
> There's zero justification for this.


- Raw is in Nashville
- Comes after Dixie appears on the network

It's still not great logic, and would still be a questionable decision, but I wouldn't completely rule out WWE doing it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Obvious answer is Steph..and I think the I love you phrase was to throw us off into believing it's Steph.

Could Angle be coming out?

Nah, it's probably Steph.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Actually nevermind, because he said "if this is true, it will ruin me" contract issue?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Triple H returns sacks Angle and names Graves as RAW GM wens3


wens3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Steph returning

I know it was inevitable, but

:jones

But as soon as this storyline started, things pointed to her coming back.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Angle says "Come to Raw next week, we will do it together. I'm proud of you, I Love you"

WTF does this have to do with Stephanie?

They would never expose her to be Kurt's lover or something like that.

Never.

This will end up with someone being Kurt's son/daughter.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Did Kurt/Steph just bypass you during the last run? It is inevitably building to Steph's return, my hope is she does not butcher it and they do something unique. They must not blow Corey too.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



ManiT said:


> Angle says "Come to Raw next week, we will do it together. I'm proud of you, I Love you"
> 
> WTF does this have to do with Stephanie?
> 
> ...





Ding, ding, ding. I think we might have a winner. Hmmm. Can we think of anyone from Smackdown who hasn't been doing much lately and randomly had a singles match last week without his tag partner? Very young and his character and back story kinda reminds you of Kurt a little?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



eflat2130 said:


> Ding, ding, ding. I think we might have a winner. Hmmm. Can we think of anyone from Smackdown who hasn't been doing much lately and randomly had a singles match last week without his tag partner? Very young and his character and back story kinda reminds you of Kurt a little?


Sharmell the mother?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

What did TNA do to Kurt Angle? Why is he suddenly so shit at the non-wrestling segments? He used to be entertaining as fuck, now I'd rather him not being in a speaking role.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

"I love you"...what a strange way for Asuka to debut on the main roster as Angle's lover lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Genking48 said:


> What did TNA do to Kurt Angle? Why is he suddenly so shit at the non-wrestling segments? He used to be entertaining as fuck, now I'd rather him not being in a speaking role.


*Kurt hasn't been the same since he was kidnapped. Who the hell knows what happened to him in the back of that truck.*


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

If it all leads to Graves as heel GM I will be happy guy is far too good to be behind the commentary booth


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



In Punk We Trust said:


> If it all leads to Graves as heel GM I will be happy guy is far too good to be behind the commentary booth


*I agree but doesn't he get way more airtime when he's commentating? *


----------



## Wrestlinggirl11 (Mar 28, 2016)

Kurt's been having an affair with Shane's wife. Shane vs Kurt at summerslam. ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Probably Kurt Angle being catfished by Stephanie.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Probably Stephanie and Kurt are having an affair.It sucks because Raw is so good without Stephanie.I don't want her back. :no


----------



## Warren Snow (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



heel_turn said:


> Authority = ratings
> Dixie = ratings
> 
> Duh.


Wait, what did I miss with Dixie? LOL 

I remember she had a thing with AJ Styles on TNA. Did Kurt also have a thing for him when his wife was playing with Double-J? ROTFLMAO


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Wrestlinggirl11 said:


> Kurt's been having an affair with Shane's wife. Shane vs Kurt at summerslam. &#55357;&#56838;


Or Bryan's wife, Bryan vs Angel at Summerslam over Birdie Joe Bryan Angle, _Who's Your Papi?_ Storyline Version 2.0 lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

It is Stephanie who will come out and put him on probation. Blame him for not being capable enough to run the show and letting things like Roman almost killing Braun. 

The big secret has to be his nudes lol. I honestly cant think of anything else. It has to be it. Its going to be a comedy gold with Angle selling this angle. It may even surpass the famous:


> "Booker....I wanna have sex with your wife....and not just any kind of sex....i'm talking that bestiality kind of sex...."


EDIT: Wait.. I missed the phonecall part on the show. Its clearly an extramarital affair angle. Not Steph or Dixie Carter... I doubt it. Its probably a much younger NXT talent using Kurt thing.


----------



## Wrestlinggirl11 (Mar 28, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> Or Bryan's wife, Bryan vs Angel over Birdie Joe Bryan Angle, _Who's Your Papi?_ Storyline Version 2.0 lol


Bahahah it has to be one of these two options.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

It will be far worse than whatever it is that we are speculating.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Empress said:


> I think it's HHH/Steph. The Authority probably wants their power back.
> 
> I wish they'd think outside the box. I'm happy to be proven wrong but there are rumors about HHH/Kurt at Mania for his last match.


I hope not, there are a lot of guys on the roster who I would like see go up against Kurt. And HHH isnt one of them. Seriously, I will ask you this, when was the last time we actually had a storyline that affected the business as a whole, and it didnt have fucking Trips or Stephenie in it. I am talking about feuds like the Survivor Series 2014 Team Cena vs Team Authority match, that had HHH and Stephanie in it. Or the Bryan vs Authority feud which the main bad guy was HHH. The Cena vs Punk feud, which unsurprisingly, HHH came into that as well a little later on. I just want a MAJOR storyline, that does not consist of HHH, Stephanie, or Vince.

Next week could be something like someone found out about Kurts secret. Whatever it may be, and you find out its Bray, Bray thinks Kurt is a cheat, and isnt fit to run his world and this starts a feud between them. That sounds interesting. Seriously, how bad will it be when Vince finally lets go of the reigns and gives it to HHH and Steph.

Honestly, I really dont want Stephanie, remember the cool segment between Joe and Lesner with Roman in the background (hidden shade), imagine if Stephanie was in there, she would tell both of them to shut up, talk about how its her show and she wont let them have their way. And then make a match and leave with everyone looking at her ass.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Dixie and Kurt starting a heel TNA stable would be $$$


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I hope not, there are a lot of guys on the roster who I would like see go up against Kurt. And HHH isnt one of them. Seriously, I will ask you this, when was the last time we actually had a storyline that affected the business as a whole, and it didnt have fucking Trips or Stephenie in it. I am talking about feuds like the Survivor Series 2014 Team Cena vs Team Authority match, that had HHH and Stephanie in it. Or the Bryan vs Authority feud which the main bad guy was HHH. The Cena vs Punk feud, which unsurprisingly, HHH came into that as well a little later on. I just want a MAJOR storyline, that does not consist of HHH, Stephanie, or Vince.
> 
> Next week could be something like someone found out about Kurts secret. Whatever it may be, and you *find out its Bray*, Bray thinks Kurt is a cheat, and isnt fit to run his world and this starts a feud between them. That sounds interesting. Seriously, how bad will it be when Vince finally lets go of the reigns and gives it to HHH and Steph.
> 
> Honestly, I really dont want Stephanie, remember the cool segment between Joe and Lesner with Roman in the background (hidden shade), imagine if Stephanie was in there, she would tell both of them to shut up, talk about how its her show and she wont let them have their way. And then make a match and leave with everyone looking at her ass.


He's the one stirring the pot because he wants to gain power over the show. Assuming that phone call has something to do with Steph, a match between HHH vs. Angle happens, and come to find out Wyatt was somehow pulling the strings, and then we finally get the Wyatt family take over resulting in HHH vs. Wyatt at Mania. Would be the perfect way to put Wyatt back on the map.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

i fucking hate corey why is he like the agony aunt in all this shit. stay at your desk emo boy. 
like the angle shit and the big cass random announcement? why is he half assed getting involved. 

clearly his promotion from nxt to raw has made me very passive aggressive. i apologise. but still. go away corey.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884806134946725888
It's going to be Dixie.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Hoping he,s banging Paige which will lead to a battle royal between angle,woods,maddox and del rio


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

hoping its beetlejuice, turns out to be yet another McMahon illegitimate child, comeso ut, says he is now "50/50 owner of the wwe" and proceeds to kick ass all night long


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



The5star_Kid said:


> hoping its beetlejuice, turns out to be yet another McMahon illegitimate child, comeso ut, says he is now "50/50 owner of the wwe" and proceeds to kick ass all night long


Who the hell is Beetlejuice? You referring to the old 80's Tim Burton movie?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Angle didn't return to compete against just anybody. It's gonna be Stephanie/Hunter.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Stephanie obviously. Hunter vs Kurt at WM34.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



The5star_Kid said:


> hoping its beetlejuice, turns out to be yet another McMahon illegitimate child, comeso ut, says he is now "50/50 owner of the wwe" and proceeds to kick ass all night long


His illegitimate children would make a whole person. 


Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Who the hell is Beetlejuice? You referring to the old 80's Tim Burton movie?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Hoping he,s banging Paige which will lead to a battle royal between angle,woods,maddox and del rio


That would make Angle the second cameraman in paiges sex tape :surprise:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I hope not, there are a lot of guys on the roster who I would like see go up against Kurt. And HHH isnt one of them. Seriously, I will ask you this, when was the last time we actually had a storyline that affected the business as a whole, and it didnt have fucking Trips or Stephenie in it. I am talking about feuds like the Survivor Series 2014 Team Cena vs Team Authority match, that had HHH and Stephanie in it. Or the Bryan vs Authority feud which the main bad guy was HHH. The Cena vs Punk feud, which unsurprisingly, HHH came into that as well a little later on. I just want a MAJOR storyline, that does not consist of HHH, Stephanie, or Vince.
> 
> Next week could be something like someone found out about Kurts secret. *Whatever it may be, and you find out its Bray, Bray thinks Kurt is a cheat, and isnt fit to run his world and this starts a feud between them. *That sounds interesting. Seriously, how bad will it be when Vince finally lets go of the reigns and gives it to HHH and Steph.
> 
> Honestly, I really dont want Stephanie, remember the cool segment between Joe and Lesner with Roman in the background (hidden shade), imagine if Stephanie was in there, she would tell both of them to shut up, talk about how its her show and she wont let them have their way. And then make a match and leave with everyone looking at her ass.


I've always felt that Bray should be challenging those in authority. He and HHH have has some good staredowns. Bray should be consumed with getting more power. 






Stare down is at 6:22


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Maybe Angle slipped it into Steph back in the day and has a hidden bastard child with her? Possibly a son?

Trips would be so furious.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Kurt and Dixie have been working together to take over RAW, IDK


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Hoping he,s banging Paige which will lead to a battle royal between angle,woods,maddox and del rio


Or they can reveal he was the third man in the leaked videos. The guy who was filming Maddox filming Paige and Woods.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

*I think the angle is crafty, but there was never any real foreshadowing that took place. Think about it. What have we been given as viewers to suggest to any of us as to what is going on? Big deal, HHH, or Stephanie come back. What does that have to do with Angle and his position? Who hired him in the first place? HHH.

Typically there will always be some sort of foreshadowing, but that has not been the case here. I think that's why many of us are assuming this is going to be a huge letdown. That alone tells me we haven't been properly informed of this angle, or story. Not surprised though at least not anymore.*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

It's Darren Young.

And the ratings from the LGBT will be thru da roof.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I just hope its not that Kurt Angle comes out as a gay that would be pathetic


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I really hope its Dixie Carter


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Authority is behind the whole thing to discredit Angle and get him fired. Corey Graves is working with Authority by gaining Kurt's trust and putting him into false sense of security. HHH/Steph promised Graves he would become the new Raw GM if he helps them oust Angle. I'm curious to see if Dixie will be involved and be the person Kurt had kayfabe affair with since Raw will be in Nashville. Authority uses Dixie as pawn to take Kurt down with Steph emasculating Dixie. 



blackholeson said:


> *I think the angle is crafty, but there was never any real foreshadowing that took place. Think about it. What have we been given as viewers to suggest to any of us as to what is going on? Big deal, HHH, or Stephanie come back. What does that have to do with Angle and his position? Who hired him in the first place? HHH.
> *


It had to be Vince who hired Angle considering he was the one who introduced him as GM on Raw. 



zkorejo said:


> Or they can reveal he was the third man in the leaked videos. The guy who was filming Maddox filming Paige and Woods.


Imagine if they showed sex tape as incriminating footage on Raw. Alberto would be proven right that WWE was behind the entire thing.



optikk sucks said:


> Kurt and Dixie have been working together to take over RAW, IDK


Samoa Joe is secretly working with Angle and Dixie. What better way to take over Raw by being Triple H's "boy". Styles and Roode are in on this too with both presently holding titles. Aries will be "re-hired" when Angle and Dixie take over Raw.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Maybe Angle slipped it into Steph back in the day and has a hidden bastard child with her? Possibly a son?
> 
> Trips would be so furious.


And the secret bastard child is a WWE superstar. That is so the sorta thing they'd do. So the sort of thing they HAVE done actually.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I normally like to see this stuff play out before I get negative about it, but man this really looks like it's gonna be bad no matter what direction they take it. 

hope they can surprise me and have it work out.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Himiko said:


> And the secret bastard child is a WWE superstar. That is so the sorta thing they'd do. So the sort of thing they HAVE done actually.


Or a former one...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Ygor said:


> Or a former one...


You think Kurt Angle and Stephanie's secret bastard child will be a 35 year old black woman?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Well, I think the denial has worn off and I've reached the final stage of grief: Acceptance.

Dixie is coming to WWE. God have mercy on us all.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



eflat2130 said:


> Ding, ding, ding. I think we might have a winner. Hmmm. Can we think of anyone from Smackdown who hasn't been doing much lately and randomly had a singles match last week without his tag partner? Very young and his character and back story kinda reminds you of Kurt a little?


They split up American Alpha. Jason Jordan hasn't been seen in a few weeks (Chad Gable has been wrestling in singles matches)


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Himiko said:


> You think Kurt Angle and Stephanie's secret bastard child will be a 35 year old black woman?


That's setting up the swerve.

It's really Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Why do I think it's to do with Bayley?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Erik. said:


> Why do I think it's to do with Bayley?


Man, it'd be so messed up if the reveal is that Kurt has been boning one of the female wrestlers. Logically, Alexa would be the good choice, as they could claim she got undeserved title shots, and was granted the Kendo Stick on a pole match, with Kurt and Alexa knowing that Bayley wouldn't be able to go to that extreme.

Having said that, if you're wanting to shake up the Bayley character, nothing will break the "just innocent little Bayley" facade if they reveal that she's been having an affair with the GM for months!

I like this way more than just a Dixie debut.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Dixie Carter :lol Surely not even Vince can be THAT stupid. I'd rather if it were Kurt analing Michael Cole.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I can see it now.... " I bet on a winner last night, and do you know that when Triple H and Stephanie sold their stock to that consortium...that the consortium,
woooo! The consortium was ME!" - Dixie.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Erik. said:


> Why do I think it's to do with Bayley?


I think Kurt is smashin'!

Been thinking it before this angle even started. 

The way he looks at her during those backstage segments...

:angle +:bayley = :xavier


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

Was it ever mentioned why Corey Graves has been acting strange in the first place?? Like I don't understand what the content of the text messages have been, and why Kurt Angle is freaking out to begin with. He hasn't done anything that'd be considered bad on the GM's part.

Don't really get how the "Angle's" led to this if somebody could ellaborate?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I have a feeling this will result in one of the worst angles of all time.
No pun intended.

If this involves Bayley, the persons responsible for the idea need to be singled out, fired, flogged together, pissed on, and be raped by Triple H with a sledgehammer. No lube.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I think it's going to be someone from NXT that's why Graves is involved as he's gotten dirt from his NXT contacts. He's just warning Kurt as kissing up to the boss.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Who the hell is Beetlejuice? You referring to the old 80's Tim Burton movie?










That is beetlejuice


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Cooper09 said:


> Dixie Carter :lol Surely not even Vince can be THAT stupid. I'd rather if it were Kurt analing Michael Cole.


*"OOOHHHHHH MYYYYYYYY!!!!"*

*"VINTAGE ANGLE!"*

*"Kurt, would you please consider ... dressing up like Heidenreich?"*


I'd mark. :grin2:


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

With Raw being in Nashville, Its got to be Dixie.

Dixie is terrible at acting, but it is still far better than the alternative (Stephanie). For me, The interesting question is, if it is Dixie, What sort of reaction will she get from the crowd?
Cheers (home town girl, genuinely seems a nice person), Boos (tna link, being shit\clueless in her role) or crickets (no one knows who she is)?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



ArnDaddy said:


> With Raw being in Nashville, Its got to be Dixie.
> 
> Dixie is terrible at acting, but it is still far better than the alternative (Stephanie). For me, The interesting question is, if it is Dixie, What sort of reaction will she get from the crowd?
> Cheers (home town girl, genuinely seems a nice person), Boos (tna link, being shit\clueless in her role) or crickets (no one knows who she is)?


The thing for me is even if they do go with Dixie and have something interesting cooked up, you know it is still going to lead to Steph returning and doing usual slaughter of her in barely a week/month. Whatever the reaction at least Dixie will be something, just a shame we know the hints already, I'd love to have seen the genuine reaction.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

This is the summer storyline it must be Dixie, but more probable its Bayley of evn corey graveds lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

It better not be Stephanie. Hell, I'd take Dixie over her. 3 months is not a long enough break from Stephanie. Not even close.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

_*I'd also take Dixie over Stephanie any day of the week. *_


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I must say that WWE is doing a good of keeping it under wraps. It's been a while now, and not even people like Meltzer or Keller have revealed what it's supposed to be.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

I bet that's because they don't know what it is, haha.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*

They're in Nashville on Monday right? Yo I would DIE if it turns out to be Dixie Carter :lmao :sodone


But it's probably gonna be Steph and it's gonna be instantaneous change-the-channel-and-unplug-your-cable-box #HEAT . :fuckthis :mj2


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



The Wood said:


> I bet that's because they don't know what it is, haha.


They are going to have Vince come out on Monday to reveal who lifted the briefcase followed by someone else revealing who blew up the limo. Oh, Angle, what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only two options are Stephanie and Dixie, right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Has WWE gotten so desperate that Dixie Carter is going to be treated as a big surprise?


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

This is something that could have been really interesting. But I think we all know deep down it will end up being underwhelming and disappointing. 

It doesn't take much vision or creative ability to make storylines interesting and fresh. The lazy writers are notorious for doing big build ups and then the reveal and/or twists are embarrassingly anticlimactic and obvious. I usually feel foolish for expecting the writers to think outside of the box.

Tbh, they haven't even been putting effort into building interesting feuds. 

I really hope I'm wrong this time, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm telling you, guys -- Kurt Angle has been taking secret dance classes to appear on some reality television show. They will introduce a new dancing character to be his mentor. Maybe No Way Jose, but maybe also a blast from the past like Ernest "The Cat" Miller. This will be more Gooker than...I'm trying to think of a good wrestling surprise.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I have a feeling this will result in one of the worst angles of all time.
> No pun intended.
> 
> If this involves Bayley, the persons responsible for the idea need to be singled out, fired, flogged together, pissed on, and be raped by Triple H with a sledgehammer. No lube.



For being such a light punishment,are you sure that will be enough to get a point across?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

There's always a major summer storyline in WWE. I think this Angle scandal will involve many people, including former TNA stars currently employed by the WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Has WWE gotten so desperate that Dixie Carter is going to be treated as a big surprise?


Especially considering before now they have decided to totally ignore TNA's existence, remember Sting just disappeared off the face of the earth for 14 years :flabbynsting


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884795982709481473
:hmmm


----------



## ES24 (Mar 28, 2013)

who the hell is dixie carter??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ES24 said:


> who the hell is dixie carter??


Someone who managed to promote wrestling worse than Vince McMahon.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Someone who managed to promote wrestling worse than Vince McMahon.


and she's an even worse character than Stephanie McMahon


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ES24 said:


> who the hell is dixie carter??


AFAIC there is only one Dixie Carter.










Julia Sugarbaker FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why the fuck should a WWE fan care about Dixie Carter? If she's the surprise it's an automatic flop for me


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Let's say it would be more of a surprise, had she not appeared in the Angle documentary already.
This fucking Company.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The surprise is Bayley/Angle


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

B. [R] said:


> The surprise is Bayley/Angle


No chance.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Angle had a weird angle with Booker T and of course Sharmell. They have a kid and it's Jason Jordan.*


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

WWE isn't going to bring in some run-of-the-mill actress to play Angle's love interest. With the time the company is investing in the storyline, it has to be a name most wrestling fans will recognize and that will generate buzz. Carter fits the bill. Outside chance on Stephanie; I don't think she fits, though, because fans would pretty quickly sour on that. 

I'd say 50/50 chance it's Dixie, 3/10 it's a woman already on the roster and 2/10 Stephanie, just because you can't put it past Vince to do something like that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> *Angle had a weird angle with Booker T and of course Sharmell. They have a kid and it's Jason Jordan.*


Is Jason Jordan 14 years old?


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Is Jason Jordan 14 years old?


*If you just Bolieve, then yes. Lol.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So what have we rounded it up to?

someone on the roster (gable) being his illegitimate son
Dixie Carter is the secret and it's going to lead to a weird TNA takeover angle, seeing as the promotion no longer exists under that name or ownership. WWE became a bit of a noah's ark when the shit hit the fan, could it be a stable or something?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

blackholeson said:


> *Angle had a weird angle with Booker T and of course Sharmell. They have a kid and it's Jason Jordan.*


So Jason Jordan was conceived on SmackDown.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

NitroMark said:


> I can see it now.... " I bet on a winner last night, and do you know that when Triple H and Stephanie sold their stock to that consortium...that the consortium,
> woooo! The consortium was ME!" - Dixie.


"And now you and I are limousine ridin', jet flyin', wheel and dealin', kiss stealin', son of a guns! You know why? Because we're PARTNERS!"


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> So Jason Jordan was conceived on SmackDown.


*Why yes, he was.*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Let the madness commence


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

No way Vince is gonna run a major storyline around Angles TNA past, hell they don't even acknowledge these guys time there no way they do that.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> *Angle had a weird angle with Booker T and of course Sharmell. They have a kid and it's Jason Jordan.*


And then what? Angle vs Booker story? Lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stephen90 said:


> So Jason Jordan was conceived on SmackDown.


A true son of the business!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Jason Jordan is Kurt's son.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That has to be one of the most anticlimactic things I've ever seen. What a waste of time.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What if it's all a scam by HHH & Steph (along with Jordan, he is an NXT baby after all) to ruin Angle's standing as GM?


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

Not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, but still hard to see where it's really going.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Another promising tag team broken up because main roster writers can't replicate their NXT sucess.

Given Gable's singles push recently on Smackdown I guess this makes sense. Hoping they continue pushing Gable and give him a program to run with.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*What a waste of everyone's time and to break up another popular tag team is pathetic. *_


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rainmaka! said:


> Jason Jordan is Kurt's son.


Tell me this isn't serious...

If anyone wants to know why nobody likes wrestling anymore, this is a prime example. 

I just hope they can salvage this in a segment where they get Maury to come in, tells Kurt "you are NOT the father", which prompts Kurt to give us a celebratory dance.

















That MIGHT make this worth it.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*DUD*.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't care about the storyline but I hate that they've split another tag team up way before they should have been.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

KO Bossy said:


> Tell me this isn't serious...
> 
> If anyone wants to know why nobody likes wrestling anymore, this is a prime example.
> 
> ...


Well to be fair WWE did this kind of shit in the AE.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I feel ashamed


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ryan Satin just killed it on twitter. He's made me excited for Gable who will hopefully get over doing his old NXT schtick and stalk Benjamin trying to convince him to tag with him. that would be golden.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I guess that breaking American Alpha without even reach their 50% potential because Angle want his son in his roster is the reason because he thought that everyone would hate him.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jordan vs Angle at SS?


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I just hope they can salvage this in a segment where they get Maury to come in, tells Kurt "you are NOT the father", which prompts Kurt to give us a celebratory dance.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Kimwun said:


> Well to be fair WWE did this kind of shit in the AE.


Uh no, that happened in 2007 Ruthless Aggression Era with Hornswoggle, never in the AE.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

I like it, tbh. Jordan deserves a push, more exposure and now has Angle alongside him as a mouth piece. While Gable will either continue to be pushed in the mid-card on Smackdown or they'll redo the formation of AA in NXT but this time with Shelton Benjamin. 

Them going this direction is 1000x better than having Angle cheating with Steph or secretly going out with Dixie Carter, which no doubt would have ended up being WrestleCrap.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL, Kurt "don't you ever talk to me or my black son again" Angle.

Seriously though, yeah, this....uh...angle is stupid and will likely go nowhere.

It's also weird because Chad Gable, Jordans partner in American Alpha, actually looks kind of like a young Kurt Angle but the other guy was chosen....


This company is sooooooooooooooo weeeeiiirdd.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Is Sharmell the mother?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Brutal. 

Why'd they make it seem like this was career threatening? Graves leaving the table all serious for what? 

"Hey Corey, it's Jason again. Just wanted to say Kurt Angle's my dad. I'm gonna expose him big time if he doesn't admit it. Catch ya later." - Jason Jordan probably

:loweringangle


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

Nightrow said:


> Uh no, that happened in 2007 Ruthless Aggression Era with Hornswoggle, never the AE.


I meant in the sense they do these mystery angles with a lot of hype with a lame reveal. Famous Example: Who ran down Steve austin?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Let's have that guy from American Alpha be Kurt Angle's son."

"Not a bad idea, pops. Gable kinda looks like him, and he was in the Olympics too." :trips3

"Who the fuck is Gable? I mean that black fella." :vince


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

KO Bossy said:


> Tell me this isn't serious...
> 
> If anyone wants to know why nobody likes wrestling anymore, this is a prime example.


Nerds complaining about smart decisions. Standard.

They put together a compelling storyline that blurs the lines between real life and fiction, promoting a young talent in the process and you _still_ moan.

Makes you wonder if people actually want to see interesting storylines.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

The end result of all this will be HHH vs Angle at WM. The story will be that HHH/Steph set the whole thing up with Jordan just to mess with Kurt and make him look bad. Jordan is one of HHH's NXT guys so of course he's going to help the man that gave him a chance.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HereComesTrouble said:


> The end result of all this will be HHH vs Angle at WM. The story will be that HHH/Steph set the whole thing up with Jordan just to mess with Kurt and make him look bad. Jordan is one of HHH's NXT guys so of course he's going to help the man that gave him a chance.


Of course he also pretty much ruined Jordan's career, but HHH is used to doing things like that :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Bastard Jason Jordan has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

Well then, I don't think anybody predicted that one. :/


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Dragonballfan said:


> Of course he also pretty much ruined Jordan's career, but HHH is used to doing things like that :lol



You do realize this was Vince's idea right? Vince ruins and kill every superstar/tag team from NXT. Vince is in love with Jordan and probably wanted him as a singles star.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HereComesTrouble said:


> You do realize this was Vince's idea right? Vince ruins and kill every superstar/tag team from NXT. Vince is in love with Jordan and probably wanted him as a singles star.


I know I was just joking in terms of storyline purposes


I really can't see how this works out for Jordan right now. AA wasn't that over on the main roster so this seems very premature and a very idiotic decision, right up Vince's alley :vince5


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

HereComesTrouble said:


> You do realize this was Vince's idea right? Vince ruins and kill every superstar/tag team from NXT. Vince is in love with Jordan and probably wanted him as a singles star.


Ironic thing about that Gif you posted is that Vince asked him to go out there and do his Kurt Angle impression.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sol Katti said:


> "Let's have that guy from American Alpha be Kurt Angle's son."
> 
> "Not a bad idea, pops. Gable kinda looks like him, and he was in the Olympics too." :trips3
> 
> "Who the fuck is Gable? I mean that black fella." :vince


Jordan being the kid made it more memorable and funny. If it were Gable I think 90% of the forum would say it was predictable. 

The whole illegitimate son storyline is just trash in the long run though. Not even close to believable and it might just hurt Jordan more than help.


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

I never watched it live, but I'm hoping they turn this into a comedic duo, because if they go all drama with this storyline I'll be fast forwarding that thing and not caring what happens.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

people actually think they're really father and son...people are so gullible lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Kurt always did have a thing for black females


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

MOBELS said:


> I like it, tbh. Jordan deserves a push, more exposure and now has Angle alongside him as a mouth piece. While Gable will either continue to be pushed in the mid-card on Smackdown or they'll redo the formation of AA in NXT but this time with Shelton Benjamin.
> 
> Them going this direction is 1000x better than having Angle cheating with Steph or secretly going out with Dixie Carter, which no doubt would have ended up being WrestleCrap.


I agree 100%. I see a lot of potential in the angle and they clearly have big plans for JJ. Hopefully they don't rush things and learn from the mistakes they made with Roman, but the guy has a bright future ahead if he plays his cards right. In any case, this is infinitely better than the fantasy booked debacles concerning Angle cuckolding HHH and/or being romantic with Dixie. Most importantly, a young and developing talent may actually benefit from it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I reckon Kurt's a cuck and Eric Angle's really the daddy.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ. fpalm

This has to be the stupidest storyline ever fpalm

Why not just have American Alpha as the new Team Angle and save us from all this bullshit? Nobody believes Jordan is Angles son ffs... so fucking stupid. And now AA are split up! Ugh.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

What a waste. I had huge hopes with this angle. Most disappointing revelation ever. The guy who had this idea truly sucks.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nightrow said:


> Is Sharmell the mother?


How is Sharmell the mother? Their stalking angle is barely 15 years old. Is Jordan supposed to be 14?


----------



## Warren Snow (Mar 24, 2016)

I wasn't expecting this "twist". LOL


----------



## GreatBehemoth (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey at least it's not Hornswoggle!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I was expecting something more dramatic with the way they were hyping this. I don't see this working out well. Jason isn't over at all and the crowd didn't care.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

How long did Jordan know this? Sounds like something his adopted parents would tell him. 

Did he just find out over family dinner a few weeks ago? "Oh by the way, Kurt Angle's your dad. Thought you might want to know that." - Jordan's adopted parents probably

also, how do Shane and Bryan feel about Angle just taking one of his superstars? Last I checked, Jordan was drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Vince just makes ass holes of you all for watching his cartoon bullshit.

Become invested/intrigued in an angle and he tells you to go fuck yourself.

If you're still watching at this point it's your own damn fault.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Unpopular opinion, I'm actually digging this storyline. It sucks that AA is broken up. But at least Stephanie & Triple H aren't involved in this storyline.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

WWE clearly didn't decide on Kurt's "Secret" until tonight. There was no reason for Kurt to be all "this could ruin me".... How does learning you have a son you can be proud of ruin you? Unless they are going for a racist Kurt story where he is ashamed of having an inter-racial child?


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this why Kurt Angle got arrested for stalking Rhaka Khan several years ago? She was going to reveal this secret and Kurt flipped.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

so if they start pushing Jason Jordan, how many of you are gonna bash him by saying he can't wrestle? let me know now so I can get my l-o-l keys ready.


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

What the F was that?! They broken up Enzo and Cass and now American Alpha?! Clearly Creative is shit now


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well Chad Gable is doomed. No doubt that he will be directionless on SDL, probably losing to Ziggler so that Ziggler actually wins something. I really feel bad for both Gable and Jordan because they were a great tag team.

This was one of those things that when he said "Jason Jordan" I was like "Oh, of course its Jordan." They have been high on him since his days in FCW.

I am not sure what to think of Jordan as a singles competitor. They should have just moved the tag team over as a "deal " with Bryan for angle to form another Team Angle. It would have been much more simple and wouldn't have left holes open.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Joseph92 said:


> They split up American Alpha. Jason Jordan hasn't been seen in a few weeks (Chad Gable has been wrestling in singles matches)


I was right.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

So they split up American Alpha? With Smackdown's ultra thin tag division?

If this was a planned angle(which I'm sure it wasn't. Was probably just some shit thrown together last minute) why not bring Angle back to manage AA. Angle could eventually show favoritism towards Jordan and convinces him to eventually split from Gable and act as his heel manager


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

The whole thing is so cringeworthy and fake feeling, even for pro wrestling.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't hate the story line. I'm actually glad they're trying. Who knows, it's not like Jason Jordan was doing anything anyways.

But the build for it was not necessary. How could it of "ruined Angle" ? Why was Cory Graves getting up from the announce table in the middle of Raw, acting like something serious was going down?

Now people are thinking "what a stupid story line" because of the lame pointless secretive build up, with dud payoff. They're already behind the 8-ball with the storyline because of that.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Im not sure there are enough laughing gifs in the world to truly emphasize how much I'm laughing...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Vince's latest man crush revealed, Bobby Lashley 2.0 is upon us.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i thought it was going to be gable :maisie3


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> What a waste. I had huge hopes with this angle. Most disappointing revelation ever. The guy who had this idea truly sucks.


This is all on Vince. Given how much he micromanages everything, nothing gets on air unless he thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Telos said:


> This is all on Vince. Given how much he micromanages everything, nothing gets on air unless he thinks it's a good idea.


He micromanages RAW way more than he does Smackdown, but if Smackdown does better he weeds it out so he can ruin what they've created :lmao


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Angle Scandal To Be Revealed Next Week*



Joseph92 said:


> I was right.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao what?????

So they broke up Alpha just like that?

Is Sharmell the mother? :lol


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao what?????
> 
> So they broke up Alpha just like that?
> 
> Is Sharmell the mother? :lol


No Rhaka Khan. That is why Angle got arrested for stalking her. He was afraid of her revealing the secret.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Super Hetero Male said:


> so if they start pushing Jason Jordan, how many of you are gonna bash him by saying he can't wrestle? let me know now so I can get my l-o-l keys ready.


It'll be a fairly small number, but be prepared for the number to swell around a month and half to two months from now. :lol


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I'm ok with this angle. As long as it doesnt result in Stephanie McMahon or her stupid a** husband being on RAW, I'm totally fine.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Have a feeling they will run with this for a while before it comes out around Wrestlemania time that Triple H and Stephanie McMahon staged the whole thing and if Angle can't go maybe he gets someone to represent him to fight Triple H.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I didn't expect it... That has to count for something right? 

I'll give it a shot. No idea what to expect from Jordan. He kind of reminds me of Reigns when he was in the Shield. He's awesome as a hot tag that comes in and destroys everything but now he has to do it on his own without Gable taking a beatdown for him.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh. So they've broken up Alpha for this shit? 

Just ugh


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

With the way Kurt was talking about being accepted by the WWE Universe, I was almost certain he was about to come out as gay...but no, it's that Jason Jordan is his "son". :lol 

Why the hell wouldn't we accept that? What are you trying to say about the WWE Universe, WWE!? We're not down with interracial families? What is the message? (insert Jackie Chan confused emote)


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*What a terrible segment*

Once again the WWE botched a segment. You have a boring person like Jordan be revealed as Kurt's son? Lol, garbage as usual


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I laughed through the whole thing. Cringey and hilarious


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

The Ascension
Vaudevillains
Enzo and Cass
American Alpha

Sucks to be an NXT tag team on the main roster!

Revival should sleep with one eye open!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I didn't think WWE could think of an angle, no pun intended, worse than Kurt's banging Stephanie or Kurt's banging Dixie....



But gosh darnit they did it!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

:vince8

How did this impact Kurt's position as GM? 
Even if it did, why would he have the power to draft anyone? 
How is this going to impact Jason Jordans career in anyway kayfabe wise? He was having a lot of trouble in the sdl tag division. 
How could they use this to elevate Jason Jordan kayfabe wise?


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

BAHAHAHAHA :') I did NOT see that coming. I don't hate the idea, in fact before Angle was announced for the HoF you could have caught me fapping over the idea of Angle pairing with Gable and/or Jordan


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

All the drama bout his ruined career and family makes zero sense.

it just seems like a last minute decision thing.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

So if they needed to do last minute drafts, they just have that wrestler be related to Kurt. Got it.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I get breaking up tag-teams for great singles careers, but um what's the direction of this storyline going forward?


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Now I wish the Dixie rumor is true. It is much better than this soap opera mush.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Is he gonna be called Jason Angle now?

He kind of has to.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Is he gonna be called Jason Angle now?
> 
> He kind of has to.


Brock Lesnar vs Jason Angle for the Universal Championship at WM 34 :banderas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Unpopular opinion, I'm actually digging this storyline. It sucks that AA is broken up. But at least Stephanie & Triple H aren't involved in this storyline.


What an incredibly low standard to achieve...

But hey, take your kicks where you can get them, I suppose.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

NapperX said:


> I get breaking up tag-teams for great singles careers, but um what's the direction of this storyline going forward?


 Jason Angle becoming a main event star and heir to Cena's throne :draper2


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nightrow said:


> Is Sharmell the mother?


Didn't Kurt sleep with Jacqueline back in the day?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

"Boring person" coming from a Roman mark :hmmm


----------



## nTkultur (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

This was dogshit lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Jason Angle becoming a main event star and heir to Cena's throne :draper2


Even Roman has more charisma than Jordan :lmao

I :lmao at AJ's response about this angle


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887161630664085504


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Should've been Dixie.... She had a master plan of taking over WWE with Kurt, Joe, AJ, Roode, Young, The Hardy's... instead we got this garbage.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

The way they build this story up, when Kurt said this could ruin his career and Graves acting like this is so bad maybe they should of gone with Kurt cheating on his wife!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im sorry but i cant see JJ as a main event player at all.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Im sorry but i cant see JJ as a main event player at all.


Me either. Maybe feuding with Miz, but that's about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, this is going to go 1 of 2 ways.

1) This is going to be the first big push of Jordan's career and is going to be the thing that gets him to the dance; with him out-performing this stupid storyline and making people forget the silliness of it and he becomes a main eventer with this storyline fading to the background, which is obviously the positive way this could go..

or...

2) This is so fucking out there that the stink of this corny-ass storyline and the silliness of it all drags him down along with anymore silliness that can come from a storyline like this, thus making it too difficult for him to overcome and he just fades into the background.

I hope it's the first scenario for his sake.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For everyone worrying about Gable DB has some news to say :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887165265389043712


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Me either. Maybe feuding with Miz, but that's about it.


 Roman Reigns was chosen to replace Cena despite being booed out of arenas around the world.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I just wanna know why Corey Graves was involved in the whole build up over the past few months?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I :lmao at AJ's response about this angle
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887161630664085504


 Speaking about AJ and his sons, one of his kids could be an incredible high flyer judging by some of the clips AJ has posted on IG. 

Kid is landing double moonsaults and 630 sentons on trampolines :dead2

Sure it's on a trampoline, still incredible for someone his age to performing such difficult moves.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

This whole idea is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

Was it great or even good? No, but I still liked it because it had nothing to do with Dixie or Steph and they're finally doing something with Jordan and Gable. Plus it'll hopefully lead to him getting a shot at the IC title, with Ambrose and Rollins getting to do their own thing away from the Midcard Mafia.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

Just when you think the wwe couldnt do any worse they pull this.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Scandal Storyline Payoff = Totally Failure*

What the fuck was that. Jason Jordan as Kurt Angle's kayfabe "son". Way Kurt was speaking on the phone last week sounded like he was talking to a women and she was gonna be revealed on Raw.

This is one of the worst things WWE has ever done especially in recent memory. No way could I ever imagine something being worst then Hornswoggle being Vince's "son". 

Dixie is looking pretty darn good now or even Stephanie. If they had gone with Kurt/Dixie having son could have turned out to be ECIII. Typical Vince and he wonders why ratings are down. Vince actually thinks this is entertaining and something fans want to see. He should feel totally embarrassed. Another tag team splits up especially for something like this. What a waste of time building for this BS. 

Let me guess. This is where Stephanie returns along with HHH getting involved how Kurt is in "conflict of interest". Booker already mentioned it. It's alright for Authority to abuse their power tho. 

What are the odds Jason Jordan is playing Kurt for a fool with Authority behind the entire thing. Corey Graves is also bed with Authority too by gaining Kurt's trust and luring him into false sense of security. Steph/HHH promised Graves he would be named the new Raw GM in return for helping them execute the plan to oust Kurt as GM and leaving in such disgrace from WWE.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i think this was a solid reveal. it's putting a young wrestler who could DEFINITELY push in a decent position. People would've obliterated the WWE if it were Steph...and no one knows who Dixie Carter is...

The Reveal = C
The storyline afterwards =.... i'm interested.

If you think this is worse than hornswoggle or the "worst thing the wwe has ever done"..... are you new to wrestling?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> What an incredibly low standard to achieve...
> 
> But hey, take your kicks where you can get them, I suppose.


Why the fuck do you think I said it was an unpopular opinion. Plus, you all are jumping to conclusion way too fast. It could turn out surprisingly good. I'm giving it a chance, hate all you want.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Spike said:


> This whole idea is so fucking stupid.


 It gives Jason Jordan a name. He's legit now as he's a legend's "son".

They can build to Kurt's "son" defeating The Beast at WM now, too. You can bring up the story of avenging his father's defeat at WM.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasn't expecting this. Doesn't mean it was good though.

We'll have to see what it does for Jordan tbh and where he goes from here. It was still quite a flat reveal though after all the build up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Ace said:


> It gives Jason Jordan a name. He's legit now as he's a legend's "son".
> 
> They can built to Kurt's "son" defeating The Beast at WM now, too. You can bring up the story of avenging his father's defeat at WM.


This dude was a tag team jobber from the day he entered the company until now, now he's Angle's son and he's supposedly going to put Brock down after everyone from Cena to Undertaker has failed. Let's take it slow.

For all we know, this may be a scheme that Triple H and Stephanie hatched and Jordan is just being used as a pawn and he's not really Angles kayfabe son, and he just gets tossed to the side to build for Angle vs Triple H, we don't know. Given his treatment in the past as well as WWE's history with black wrestlers, I'm skeptical anything comes of this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This dude was a tag team jobber from the day he entered the company until now, now he's Angle's son and he's supposedly going to put Brock down after everyone from Cena to Undertaker has failed. Let's take it slow.
> 
> For all we know, this may be a scheme that Triple H and Stephanie hatched and Jordan is just being used as a pawn and he's not really Angles kayfabe son, and he just gets tossed to the side to build for Angle vs Triple H, we don't know. Given his treatment in the past as well as WWE's history with black wrestlers, I'm skeptical anything comes of this.


 Dude, he's not exactly black....


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Ace said:


> It gives Jason Jordan a name. He's legit now as he's a legend's "son".
> 
> They can built to Kurt's "son" defeating The Beast at WM now, too. You can bring up the story of avenging his father's defeat at WM.


lol you're not serious

This will end in one way & that's him ending even more of a joke as the whole son thing can only run so far as he's not his son

Angle coulda managed Alpha but this is the worst way to get to an Angle Jordan pairing, no one's even gonna care lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What the actual fucking fuck is this I'm waking up to? I'll give them 1 point for creativity, 99 points for lunacy.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> i think this was a solid reveal. it's putting a young wrestler who could DEFINITELY push in a decent position. People would've obliterated the WWE if it were Steph...and no one knows who Dixie Carter is...
> 
> The Reveal = C
> The storyline afterwards =.... i'm interested.
> ...


You actually think Jason Jordan is main eventer - Another Jinder Mahal that goes from jobbing to main eventing. Just like how everyone said no-one would know who A.J. Styles is. He never said this is worst thing WWE has ever done. Trying reading what he said. Clown. You must be new to wrestling since your obviously so content with garbage product. You WWE fanboys are unbelievable. Do continue wasting your $$ and time on this filth & trash

Vince has chance to do TNA Invasion storyline but instead opts to do something so fucking stupid as usual. Watch as this bombs hard.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jason Jordan is a hell of a talent - still think they picked him over Gable for the shock factor as opposed to logic.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Kurt has a black son :lol 

At least it give Jason Jordan a push. He has everything Vince loves in a top guy. I wonder if he'll now be Jason Angle?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't see this being the end result of the angle.

I'd go with the others here who are suggesting that this is a rouse by Steph and Triple H to make Angle look bad. Seems like Jordan is going to get a big push though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TKOW said:


> I don't see this being the end result of the angle.
> 
> I'd go with the others here who are suggesting that this is a rouse by Steph and Triple H to make Angle look bad. Seems like Jordan is going to get a big push though.


I don't get how this is going make Angle look bad? He said this happened before he was married and was not told of Jordan until now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

How would this have ruined Angle's career though like he's been saying?

Wonder if this'll lead to a Jordan heel turn and/or the return of HHH/Steph still. The reveal still felt flat tho tbh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cooper09 said:


> Kurt has a black son :lol
> 
> At least it give Jason Jordan a push. He has everything Vince loves in a top guy. I wonder if he'll now be Jason Angle?


 Jay Angle sounds better IMO.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

I thought Jason will kick kurt in a gut & turn heel in that segment. That would be great.


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Scandal Storyline Payoff = Totally Failure*



Spike said:


> This whole idea is so fucking stupid.


This



foc said:


> What the fuck was that. Jason Jordan as Kurt Angle's kayfabe "son". Way Kurt was speaking on the phone last week sounded like he was talking to a women and she was gonna be revealed on Raw.
> 
> This is one of the worst things WWE has ever done especially in recent memory. No way could I ever imagine something being worst then Hornswoggle being Vince's "son".
> 
> ...


Take the wrestler son element out of it because that in itself is over-the-top intelligence insulting. 

The rumored story of Stephanie and Kurt having an affair would alone would have been the story. 

Just when I thought WWE was getting back to their ways of the past (Attitude Era type storylines), they do this, and remind me once again why RAW absolutely sucks.


My guess is WWE decided to swerve the idea since the Internet was already pushing the Steph + Kurt thing hard, and they thought about their Family Friendly image and nixed for this BS. 

American Alpha should have been involved with Kurt during his HoF ceremony or something. 

and I always felt why is Cory Graves talking to Kurt Angle, if anything it should be someone from Team Angle, Shelton Benjamin or Charlie Haas in that spot. 


plus how are they going to do a illegitimate kid type angle in this day in age without Maury Povich.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

This storyline is just terrible.
If they want to push Jason Jordan so push him don't put him in this weird storyline.
Watching their interview on the network god that was so awkward.

God bless Kurt Angle for giving 100% for every dumb idea Vince gives him. He is so happy to be back in WWE that he just can't say no.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Can't believe McMahon pussied out on the Dixie Carter reveal! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I had honestly forgotten who Jason Jordan was so when Kurt was building up to the "big" reveal of who it was I was wondering who they would pick....

when he said Jason Jordan I instantly thought "who?!" and it wasn't until they went to the entrance ramp with the music that I knew who it was

terrible all round


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I honestly thought it would be Chad Gable and not Jason Jordan up until the reveal. Chad reminds me more of Kurt and I remember the nxt fans would chant Gable's name to the theme of Kurt's old wwe theme. I will say that was quite a surreal ending to raw.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I really can't fathom how anyone ever thought it was Dixie.

Jason Jordan being the reveal is dumb as fuck and will likely ruin his career and Chad Gabels in the long-run. 

But really, Dixie Carter? Really guys? That's next level shit.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

kurt looked liked such a knob man, shouldve stayed in TNA.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This smells like typical WWE "Swerve Tactics".

People had started predicting Gable, what with American Alpha not wrestling together for weeks, Gable getting exposure against Styles - not to mention his increased number of Angle/Olympic style moves in that match. Gable would have made a bit more sense. But WWE don't want to seem predictable, and so switch it to Jordan at the last minute.

I don't mind the angle. If it gets Jordan over and gives Gable a singles push, great.

Also, can we mention how good Angle's acting was in this reveal segment? Legit crying.
Nice work, Kurt!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

PAHAHAHAAH That was it?! HAHAH Fuck off. This screams of last minute planning. They had no idea how this was gonna pan out until this past weekend


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

so exactly how was this a "scandal"? kurt seems happy as vince with this shit.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

That was a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

:beckylol :reneelel :Rollins :bryanlol :deanfpalm :heston :maisielol2 :chlol :ha :maisielol :HA :Wat?

This fucking company, imagine watching NJPW G1 Climax earlier that day then watching this, despite all the bad stuff they do, I can't deny I get a good laugh out of their stupidity.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely hilarious :lmao I love it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

is it too late to have steph come in for the love triangle stuff?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Jason Jordan is a hell of a talent - still think they picked him over Gable for the shock factor as opposed to logic.


100% this was done simply for shock factor. I mean even when you take away the colour factor pretty much everyone has been calling Gable a mini Kurt Angle since his first match in NXT :lol. Would have been 10x more believable. Wouldn't shock me if it turnt out that this was supposed to be Gable all along and then on Sunday night Vince went 'hmm why not we make it JORDAN instead. No one will see it coking :vince$'

Ill wait and see how this plays out but yeah right now I'm kinda annoyed they broke up AA so early just for this. these sort storyline almost always fail because the WWE don't have the patience to keep up with them. They require years of their time and for the most part after 3-6 months they wanna move on. So yeah I have little hope for this succeeding


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

UniversalGleam said:


> is it too late to have steph come in for the love triangle stuff?


I thought she was going to show up after they did the ESPY award promotion of her. 

So much for the rumored HHH vs Kurt feud.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

But Jesus Christ at this rate they're not gonna have any tag teams left by the end of the year.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God honestly the worst Raw segment since Well Alexas This is your life :duck. This is 1995 Raw level of bad. Hell take the worst of 2000 Monday Night Nitro and Raw 1995 combined. And we'll I'll watch that over this. Does Vince think his audience are sheep? Don't get me wrong I laughing so hard. But really? If the booking of the Bayley Alexa match wasent bad enough..


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Coming up on Smackdown Live, Chad Gable is announced as Daniel Bryan's son and we have Jordan v Gable at Mania to decide who's dad is the better GM


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

It really needed some cheesy 1980's music playing when they hugged just to top off the goofy moment entirely :lol


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Like others, I hate that they split up AA for this.

However, the one thing I'm hoping is that Steph and HHH have nothing to do with this storyline, and the way they could pull it off is by having Jordan the mastermind behind what's to come.

Jordan could simply be doing this to get title opportunities. Involve Steph a little, because she'll threaten Angle's job one night...but Kurt is biased towards his own son up until around the Rumble, where he begins to suspect the hoax and starts looking into it. Jason Jordan can get to the top of the mountain for the title shots, cheating his way there, but can't win the big one and views Angle as a distraction once he's reached that point. Angle is hard on Jordan for cheating, treating the crowd differently, being a different man than he was...he doesn't see himself in Jordan anymore...and the conflict brews.

It all culminates into a match between Angle and Jordan (not HHH), and quite frankly, it makes sense. Jordan would likely be the safest to work with in the ring. There's a reason he was chosen to work with the Performance Center talent, and the Tough Enough contestants.

I like Gable, but Jordan makes more sense. He looks a bit more similar. He's also similar in build, has that moment where he pulls the straps down off his shoulders, and has more intensity in the ring than Gable. More of a physical threat. 

It would be nice to see Jordan adopt Angle's moveset...and I'm not specifically talking about the ankle lock, but nearly everything. Basically, just become Kurt in the ring. He could pull it off.


----------



## One Warrior Nation (Jul 12, 2017)

I bet this'll turn into a comedy story very soon.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I found this hilarious. Absolutely hilarious. I don't give a single fuck if it doesn't make sense. It entertained me. The show still needs to fix a lot of things, but it's been watchable these past few weeks. 

Hold on, I need to watch it again.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The only thing I liked was Kurt's namedrop of Clarion University, other that that, total crap. This is gonna go nowhere fast.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Is this storyline so bad? It could of been a whole lot worse if the storyline involved Steph or Dixie.

American Alpha weren't getting over, you can blame creative to some extent for that but they were just stale. A tag team like AA were always going to split at some point, maybe this move is a bit premature but the fact is Jordan and Gable for that matter have great potential as singles competitors. Unlike other teams that have split up recently, Jordan has potential to be something special, this storyline gives him that platform, being with Angle already makes him a big attraction. Raw has been light in the midcard and adding Jason Jordan to that gives that a boost too. 

Jordan has great potential as a singles competitor, so I'm willing to run with this and see where this goes.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

if this is all a lie Jordan made up he could get mega heat and it would be awesome


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

tbf if this is leading to some kind of jason jordan, angle feud down the line with a match between the two then I think most could agree that would be a much better use for angle than facing HHH or some shit, least it would be a step forward in creating new stars.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Why would this of ruined his career? SMH... Should of at least been a new superstar/ returning superstar. Imagine the pop if it was a Shelton Benjamin or Kenny Omega ( I know he is in NJPW and hope he stays).


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

So much for Kurt not being a fan of the "black" people. :lmao


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I was expecting Jordan to turn on Angle that would setup a match for Summerslam. Could still happen.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

This was a pretty disgraceful segment. All that build up, for this?

The crowd were chanting WHAT at Angle and then when he announced Jordan they went silent. Just a sad, cringey segment all around.

This was even worse than that Alexa Bliss segment, because at least that was just another random segment that no one cared about. This one was a major storyline that went for 2 months.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The only thing that can make this whole debacle more hilarious is if Steph demands a DNA test


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> The only thing that can make this whole debacle more hilarious is if Steph demands a DNA test


They've probably got Jerry Springer booked as we speak.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If this angle sinks quicker than Titanic they can always just have someone go "haha i tricked you Kurt he's not your son"


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Flair Shot said:


> So much for Kurt not being a fan of the "black" people. :lmao


:lmao completely forgot this happened.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm willing to give this a chance. Atleast Jordan has huge upside


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Good segment. Great acting skills by Angle. Crying!


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, the cringe. It's a fucking pantomime.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kurt tapping the chocolate


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> If this angle sinks quicker than Titanic *they can always just have someone go "haha i tricked you Kurt he's not your son*"


That's the way this is going regardless of whether or not it blows the hinges off of the door. They're incredibly high on JJ and this is simply Vince's way of beginning his build & exposure as a top guy while also giving him an effective mouth piece.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:fuck

Can't believe they broke up AA for this shit without giving them any fucking exposure.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The reveal that Jason Jordan is Angle's son isn't necessarily a bad idea or angle. 

Its just that it felt really unworthy of its hype. Like all that build up and all that mystery and...Angle has an illegitimate son that was conceived when he was in college. Really? That's it? I don't know, but I wouldn't call that Earthshattering or anything like that. 

Fortunately, it wasn't as bad as say the reveal of Vince's son, or the reveal of the Anonymous GM (both of which were Hornswoggle oddly enough).


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Basically they called up Enzo & Cass and American Alpha just so Vince can push Jason Jordan and Big Cass. Those two teams were supposed to carry the tag division and now there isn't a single good babyface tag team left except maybe the New Day. 

And the story makes no sense at all. Why would this ruin Angle's career if it got leaked? It's almost like they had something else planned and at the last second they decided to go with this because having a secret son is not something that would effect somebody's career whatsoever. I can't believe people are being paid to write this crap.


----------



## MikeAugust (Jun 9, 2014)

They should've waited until after Summerslam to do this. Pretty much everyone on Raw already has a program going into Summerslam so what is Jason Jordan even supposed to do for the next several weeks?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

People saying it should be Gable. Then Kurt would have been 17 when he was born. And they don't even look alike. It didn't make sense. 
Jordan was the right choice




ShadowSucks92 said:


> This fucking company, imagine watching NJPW G1 Climax earlier that day then watching this


Thankfully only about 5 people would have that problem


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*This should have been the reason Angle came back to the WWE. Honestly this angle should have started the moment he came back to the WWE. They could have dragged this out all summer. I think people would be more okay with it had they done it this way. It almost seems out of the blue by this point. Like Angle had no idea the last two decades until months into returning back to the WWE.*


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> People saying it should be Gable. Then Kurt would have been 17 when he was born. And they don't even look alike. It didn't make sense.
> Jordan was the right choice
> 
> 
> ...


G1 was the Number 3 trend in the US. And was the number 1 trend in Japan. And unlike WWE they didnt need to pay bots to get there.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Old School Icons said:


> It really needed some cheesy 1980's music playing when they hugged just to top off the goofy moment entirely :lol


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Frost99 said:


>


I approve :Rollins


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Now... This is something that could potentially work and maybe give JJ a boost for a singles run in the future... BUT, it really wasn't worthy of the hype. This whole thing has been going on for months, constant teasing, Graves' peculiar involvement with the whole thing, and Angle believing it could ruin him as a person and GM.

And then it turns out to be something that happened about 30 years ago, with no bearing on Angle's status or position at all, and he'd also gone ahead and OK'd it with his family and the WWE beforehand, which means he absolutely knew anyway that his reputation and relationships were going to be absolutely fine before he went out and made the announcement.

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Frost99 said:


>


More like






Deadbeat didn't want shit to do with him for 30 years until he needed a new talent to push.


----------



## HurricaneHaz (Mar 24, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Now... This is something that could potentially work and maybe give JJ a boost for a singles run in the future... BUT, it really wasn't worthy of the hype. This whole thing has been going on for months, constant teasing, Graves' peculiar involvement with the whole thing, and Angle believing it could ruin him as a person and GM.
> 
> And then it turns out to be something that happened about 30 years ago, with no bearing on Angle's status or position at all, and he'd also gone ahead and OK'd it with his family and the WWE beforehand, which means he absolutely knew anyway that his reputation and relationships were going to be absolutely fine before he went out and made the announcement.
> 
> What the actual fuck.


Yep, you have pretty much summed it up.. weeks of this is going to ruin me, all for him to come out and say he has the support of everyone.. just looked stupid.. and the crying like he lost his Olympic medals or something.. geez


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Would have been better if Jason Jordan got any sort of build up prior to this reveal. He hasn't even been on tv since doing the job for the usos


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it strange I think they could almost turn this into a gay story line like some of us joked about? Like it goes along as normal for a while then at some point Jason asks Kurt why he couldn't tell the real truth. :\ (Which gets brushed off with something along the lines of not wanting to ruin Jason's career or something similarly handwave-y.) 

(Ok, I'll admit I mainly wrote that down so I could get it out of my head as it was starting to annoy the heck out of me. I highly doubt WWE would actually be that stupid; but I have been proven wrong before so who knows...) In my defence it's 1:25 am here.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I could see this if it was a problem if Angle found out years ago and pull some strings to get Jordan into the WWE and had someone else fired like a Tough Enough winner to do it or something like that.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

so all this, just to debut some NXT guy who isnt even that good and a complete charisma vacuum...yuk


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Un fucking believable


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Perhaps this is a great thing for Jason Jordan's career... but I highly doubt this pans out in the long run.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I wanna say something about the stupidity of WWE. However this . . . . well this just defies expectations.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

If this ends up being a set up and it was The Authority behind it to mess with Kurt somehow, would it be revealed Jason went along with it because The Authority threatened to get in Vince's ear to fire Gable if he didn't? :hmm:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The5star_Kid said:


> so all this, just to debut some NXT guy who isnt even that good and a complete charisma vacuum...yuk


And what do people say charisma vacuum's need? They need managers.

He's now with Angle, a WWE legend, that is already a huge boost for him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

sky_queen3 said:


> If this ends up being a set up and it was The Authority behind it to mess with Kurt somehow, would it be revealed Jason went along with it because The Authority threatened to get in Vince's ear to fire Gable if he didn't? :hmm:


I like the idea to be honest. 

Jordan as the chosen one works. Athletic, good looking, great look. It's just a shame American Alpha is over because Gable coming to Raw and them having a good face run would have been good for the eventual heel turn.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> Didn't Kurt sleep with Jacqueline back in the day?


This is the first time I'm hearing of that rumor.

I do know Kurt Angle went out with Rhaka Kahn though.

Kurt clearly loves that...






:xavier


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*As somebody who doesn't watch the show, I like that they're doing this Angle angle.*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys can't handle something different.

You bitched about it being Stephanie/Dixie and you're bitching about this because it's so left field and surprising.

SURPRISING is what the damn Attitude Era was built on and what makes wrestling fun to watch.

Give it a damn chance before bashing it.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

They'll drop it in 3 months and pretend it never happened. Seriously, I can't imagine this being a thing in the long run.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887146692876881920


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm not quite sure what to make of this. This would potentially have been decent in the days of kayfabe but the fact is we know they aren't father/son so the whole thing falls flat. Plus Jordan being Kurt's 'son' isn't that promising a prospect for the guy. Just doesn't really make much sense. What are they hoping to achieve from the news? Why would anyone care? Even if it was actually Kurt's offspring legitimately.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

colin922 said:


> You actually think Jason Jordan is main eventer - Another Jinder Mahal that goes from jobbing to main eventing. Just like how everyone said no-one would know who A.J. Styles is. He never said this is worst thing WWE has ever done. Trying reading what he said. Clown. You must be new to wrestling since your obviously so content with garbage product. You WWE fanboys are unbelievable. Do continue wasting your $$ and time on this filth & trash
> 
> Vince has chance to do TNA Invasion storyline but instead opts to do something so fucking stupid as usual. Watch as this bombs hard.


I have no idea what Jason Jordan is. He's been on the main roster less than a year. And this is not Jinder Mahal because A) is Jason jordan a WWE champ? No. b) Jason Jordan and AA were tag champs at one point and had a good run in NxT, that's not a job guy for life like Jinder.

and then after that I'm not sure what you were trying to say. TNA Invasion WHILE TNA is still going on will never happen.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

:lmao this is such a retarded storyline for 2017. Well, people keep saying that things were better in the olden days so I guess they probably love it. I personally think it's shitty, I hope everyone who bangs on about how Balor cant be a main event guy because its "not believable" (or many of the other "not believable" arguments people like to use) are shitting all over this?


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> And what do people say charisma vacuum's need? They need managers.
> 
> He's now with Angle, a WWE legend, that is already a huge boost for him.


yeah but stupid stor yaside, the Angle rub could have gone to any number of superior stars or better still, if we're gonna have him involved in stories, might as well have him stack up against a heel and make that guy look legit

bs storyline


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Did I mention this story is fucking stupid to do in 2017? At least when Cass and Enzo split up the story made sense.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

This is such a poor choice of an angle for 2017. I mean even the live crowd didn't give a shit, it fell completely flat. You can't get over shit like this in the current era.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I think a lot of people are missing the silver lining here.

1) No Stephanie or the moronic son-in-law.
2) The Dixie Carter thing wouldnt have gone nowhere.
3) Because Jason Jordan is revealed to be Angle's son, it gives the writers/creative a catalyst to write the TVs off of, while not just focusing on Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Braun, or Wyatt.
4) You get a new character to potentially get behind. Let's give him a chance, and if he flops, then he will by default get the Reigns treatment.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

For me it's not so much that it's corny and silly; that's wrestling in a nut shell. It's that they broke up one of my favorite tag teams ever to furnish a ham fisted plot that will go nowhere.

:fuckthis


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This was a letdown. I like Jason Jordan but the WWE hyped this Angle secret to be a bigger deal. I was expecting Dixie Carter or a Corey Graves/Kurt Angle sex scandal. I hate when the WWE half asses. If you're going to do camp, commit to it!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I just heard them raise what I thought was a interesting idea on The Law podcast, if they were to go full Attitude era/Russo swerve they could this play out eventually as Jordan and Graves playing Angle and this all a ruse. Jordan/Graves blackmail Angle to get to the top.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty much anything would be better than this.

Dixie coming in and overtaking Kurt as GM would have even been better. Especially if the rumoured "TNA Faction" was gonna happen.

Just think about this for a second... they are saying Kurt is Jordan's FATHER. How are we supposed to take this seriously? Who approved this shit? In a reality themed era where social media and everything pretty much plays a massive part on TV, how are you gonna have a random dude "play the part" of being a legends son? Everyone knows they're not related and it's not an Undertaker/Kane type deal where they were two supernatural characters... . Angle and Jordan are pretty much playing themselves. That's why it's so stupid. How is anyone going to get invested in this story when we all know they're not really father and son? The hottest storylines are the "reality themed" stories like Punk/Cena and Bryan/Authority. Cause they have a realistic aura to them. Fans could believe it and buy into it. 

If they wanted Kurt to manage Jordan, they should have just had him mentor American Alpha. But this is just WrestleCrap at its finest. The worst thing about it all is, they broke up yet another tag team and probably their best tag team.

Like how long is this gonna last? I hope it's over with quick. And by quick I mean in the next month. Better storylines were fucking jilted early so this better not drag on.

Seeing a legend like Angle getting reduced to this shit makes my blood boil. I can only hope it turns out to be a hoax set up by Stephanie and HHH leading to a Summerslam match. This kind of thing will be looked back at in a few years as a "What the fuck were we thinking?" moment.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

NJPW World is 8.99 a month


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

2K JAY said:


> Pretty much anything would be better than this.
> 
> Dixie coming in and overtaking Kurt as GM would have even been better. Especially if the rumoured "TNA Faction" was gonna happen.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 1000%.

However, if they had gone with Dixie Carter, no casual fan(or even hardcore fan who never watched TNA) would know who the fook this woman is.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the best they could come up with? :lmao

I hope there is a swerve coming


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

Milk tastes better with chocolate, I take cream with my coffee

Found a fudge swirl in my vanilla world, now I’m loving the love of my ebony offspring!

My black son, who coulda known I had one?

My black son, he doesn’t rap or own a gun...

:usangle


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> I agree with you 1000%.
> 
> However, if they had gone with Dixie Carter, no casual fan(or even hardcore fan who never watched TNA) would know who the fook this woman is.



I'm glad you agree. I like my wrestling realistic. I can suspend my disbilef to an extent (for example Taker and Kane's antics) but this is just borderline stupid. If he wasn't his son, and he was just a mentor/friend, I could definitely buy it and would even enjoy it. If it was two NEW wrestlers playing a fake father/son deal, I could also probably buy that too. Everyone knew Edge and Christian weren't brothers but they introduced them as such from the very beginning and they could always say "Oh we're not blood related but we're LIKE brothers". But this is Kurt fucking Angle we're talking about here. I just think it tarnishes his legacy a bit by having a fake son on the roster. He should be his own man without having to pretend to do this "old dad" shit. When he started filling up, I just turned the whole thing off. I couldn't stand to watch without cringing.

As for Dixie... a quick google search would solve everything really. Plus it didn't stop them from using her on TV before. At least Dixie coming in would have a "real life" aspect to things. We know she worked with Kurt so if she came in as his "Assistant" and then tried to take over him, that would have been 100 times better. They wouldn't even have to mention TNA, they could just say she lead him on the right path and they're former colleagues. It wouldn't really matter if a few people didn't recognise her. The reaction for Jordan being his son was non existent anyway.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

:larry

Me seeing this storyline.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> I agree with you 1000%.
> 
> However, if they had gone with Dixie Carter, no casual fan(or even hardcore fan who never watched TNA) would know who the fook this woman is.


You act like people knew or cared who Jason Jordan was. He got almost no reaction when he came out. Doubt Dixie would have been any worse.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know why this is getting so much flak. I knew someone would be revealed as Angle's child would be the scandal. Let's see what they do with this before crapping on it.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

:booklel:usangle:russoflair4bryanlol:Rollins:Brock:shockedpunk:beckylol:reneelel :westbrook5 :kobelol:Jordan2:what?:maury:tysonlol:eyeroll:evansnowords:lbjwut:heston:ti:HA 

This fucking shithole.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Zapato said:


> I just heard them raise what I thought was a interesting idea on The Law podcast, if they were to go full Attitude era/Russo swerve they could this play out eventually as Jordan and Graves playing Angle and this all a ruse. Jordan/Graves blackmail Angle to get to the top.


Its obvious that at some point they are gonna reveal he isn't really the son. Angle is a well known legend and absolutely no one buys this story so its not like they are going to roll with it long term and still be calling him Angle's son in 5 years time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The angle and the main event match BOMBED Raw last night. Just saying. With this angle and the main event advertised a week in advance, they barely drew 3 million.

Pathetic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This can't be the end of it. Why was Kurt worried about revealing this 'secret' and it turns out to be a superstar on the roster is his 'son'.

There's got to be more to this, because it's so poor. If it's revealed HHH & Steph had a hand in this, and Jason Jordan really isn't Angle's son, i'd be pleased.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Wait I thought it was a joke... is the angle really Kurt and Jordan are father-son? 

Ohhhh boy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Krokro said:


> Wait I thought it was a joke... is the angle really Kurt and Jordan are father-son?
> 
> Ohhhh boy.


Nope, it's real. And it did absolutely nothing for the hour 3 rating last night.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> This can't be the end of it. Why was Kurt worried about revealing this 'secret' and it turns out to be a superstar on the roster is his 'son'.
> 
> There's got to be more to this, because it's so poor. If it's revealed HHH & Steph had a hand in this, and Jason Jordan really isn't Angle's son, i'd be pleased.


Knowing the WWE this probably was the whole story. The WWE's strength isn't their story telling.


----------

